# it's official!



## Desert (Jan 4, 2013)

Im off on my first trip. Im excited! Im in Nashville right now hitching my way up to Ohio, anyone is more than welcome to join me.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck dude. It' cold out there. Safe travels.


----------



## Firefly (Jan 4, 2013)

Safe travels


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 4, 2013)

good luck, is ohio point B, fuck is in ohio?


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 4, 2013)

Beware of white hillbillies with no teeth. Usally a sign of meth problems. Mexicans have always been my best bet to hitch. Good luck, and keep your feet dry.


----------



## Desert (Jan 5, 2013)

Im going to cleveland to visit a friend. Im in cincinnati right now and the cops told me to stop hitch hiking or they'll arrest me. Any suggestions?


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 5, 2013)

fuck em. jus tkeep walking till they cant see you anymore and put your thumb out, where are you a ramp? or stretch of road? go to a rest stop or a gas station and ask people are you heading my way? cant turn around now cuz youd have to hitch back just keep going most they could hold you for is overnight then drop you off out of their jurisdiction . youll be fine just keep going and try to figure out a better way to get down that stretch ...fast


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 5, 2013)

youre already in that state, no cheap public bus around to take you to the outskirts? like a local bus,,cincinatti?? http://www.go-metro.com/uploads/pdfs/Greater Ciny Map.PDF you have afuckinphone , you should get there today,,saturday,,looks to me like you would take a blue line out that way...http://www.cincinnati-transit.net/commuterrail.html


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...and-to-cincinnati-for-combat-wounded-veterans


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Start walking. Find a library & get warm, browse craigslist rideshares for possibles rides. If the cop didnt take your ID & log it in the system as most State police will do after his verbal warning than you are most likely good to go. Cops dont work 24 hour shifts & even after having my name taken while hitching on the interstate before I still didnt get arrested when hassled on the ramp the same day by other staties. Most times all cops just want you to be someone elses problem like another city,town or county. Lifes a crap shoot. Sometimes they will even give you rides to the limit of their jurisdiction (be prepared to show id & have your name ran because they will! if you get in their car; they will say its for safety). Sometimes they will arrest you, but im sure jails are gettin full up of cold mofos tryin to get warm. No offense to you kid but this stuff happens all the time, thats why young kids should read & research this shit thats already written about. You look so young & how do I say this white & ya know like inexperienced that they may be able to scare you into goin home to yo mommy. Keep your head up, take stock of your situation, regroup, improvise adapt & overcome.hobo-smile


----------



## Desert (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I found a way out of town though so im all set.


----------

